# pictures!!!!! *PHOTO HEAVY!*



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

I will have current pictures of my iguana soon..camara is busted ..But enjoy some random photos!lol.

Magnolia, my nubian doe-






Navaho, my nubian buck-





A giant stick bug I caught in my barn(btw thats my dads hand,LOL)-






Kiwi my green iggy when he was 1-





Another pic of Kiwi-





Slinky my rough green snake( he passed away last year)





And Buttercream my lamancha/nubian cross doe-






  :shock:


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, great pics! I didn't know stick insects grew that big in Louisiana!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it may have blew in from the hurricanes...Cause I still have her..and its been about 2 years..

If anyone knows WHAT kind of stick bug that is please let me know..she has green,red,purple and blue shades on her..


----------



## playlboi (Dec 20, 2007)

pretty cool collection! no clue on the stick bug though.


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 20, 2007)

i love goats lol! i want an african pygmy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh yes goats are great animals...my favorite next to reptiles.I have a few pygmies...I will have pics of him soon..he is 7 months stands 12 inches tall and 15 pounds.His name is Mouse,lol.

yeah I am stumped on the stick bug.lol


----------

